# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Microsoft Office 2011 SP1

## cansaoviet

bạn nào download cái update sp1 của microsoft office 2011 từ trang chủ của microsoft up lên mediafire cho mình xin nhé... mình download ở net vào những trang như antivirus hay microsoft đều không dc.... mà link sp1 trên mạng toàn từ microsoft không à. mình down không dc... download ở nhà tiền nào chịu nỗi ^^...

thanks nhju```[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]).. ngàn lần biết ơn,,, 
p/s: bản x86 á...

----------

